# LR/Mogrify : saving presets



## annemie (Oct 26, 2011)

Dear forum members, 
I just installed and explored Mogrify : a pitty there is no "preview" in there, would be nice ...
after all the trial and errors I would like to save my configuration as a preset, but I can't figure out how to do that, if ever it is possible ???
can anyone help me out with this, please ?
thanks a lot

annemie


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 26, 2011)

If you create an Export Preset with the [Add] in the preset pane, it will retain the Mogrify settings.


----------

